# Good installer for new shop in northeast Fort Worth



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am opening a store in the next 6 weeks and am looking for an installer. If you or if you know of someone that might be interested PM me for more details. 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Ross, send a message to Moe Sabourin at IASCA and ask him to post on their Facebook page for 12v jobs.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Will do thanks Brandon.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Where is your store located? Maybe I'll be your first customer.


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

That would be great. I will be off of Kroger and 377 back in the area that has the trampoline park and next to D-Bat. You can be even better and help me design and make a couple of sound boards!


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

DFW40 said:


> That would be great. I will be off of Kroger and 377 back in the area that has the trampoline park and next to D-Bat. You can be even better and help me design and make a couple of sound boards!


Damn! That's like 2 minutes from my house. I'm on the other side of 377, hence my Keller address. When do you plan on opening? Shoot me a PM and I'll be glad to come by and help out.


Mike


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Did you ever get your shop set up? 

What is the name of your shop? 

What lines do you carry? (People on the forum might be interested)


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Shop is up and running. Store name is Platinum Mobile Audio. We are carrying Ground Zero, Image Dynamics and Cerwin Vega. We are looking at adding a more SPL oriented line soon.


----------

